# TCD



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

took the old cab over to the dike sat nite. set up lights,got the A/C going and kicked back to enjoy the evening. about 9pm people started showing up with their lights and it quickly became a zoo. people set up their lights right next to us, i mean within 20'. they walked thru our camp, asked us for beer and cast into our light as much as we did. lesson learned, do this on a week night, not on the week end. really a decent place to camp and fish if you can do it when the crowds aren't there. Kudo's to the county and Texas City, the dike is really clean and looking good.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Good ol tc I live in tc used to fish the end of the dike when I was a kid would have lights set up everything I have caught lots trout out there its not the same as it use to be :thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milkbone (Feb 28, 2010)

I found out exactly what your talking about, but we were at SLP. Had our lights setup and then 1 vehicle shows up and parks 15 ft away, it eventually turned into 4. Then they started letting the kids play in the water using our lights.


----------

